

Unable to download ZIP files attached to email - jamesgagan
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=27245

======
jamesgagan
Recently got a Nexus 7, which is a great little tablet. But I was disappointed
to find out you can't download zip files from the Gmail app. Wish I had known
this before buying it.

